

How to Scale Wordpress on Shared Hosting to Survive a Traffic Surge - ktran
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14143952/how-to-scale-wordpress-on-shared-hosting-to-survive-a-traffic-surge

======
byoung2
I am a big believer in caching. I put all of my sites behind Amazon
Cloudfront. Not only is your content cached, it is also served from a server
close to the user. Cloudfront now has support for cookies, query strings, and
behaviors based on url pattern. It's a pretty robust offering for the price.

